# Coot Decoys FS



## UtahSprig (Sep 11, 2007)

Couple more items to move to make room for others.

First are my beloved coot decoys. 4 dozen flambeau coot decoys - all are rigged with tangle free line, mushroom weights and cord locks. Can't say I've ever decoyed in a coot, but these things are deadly on wigeon and gadwalls. Asking $80 for the group, included is a big decoy bag (old French and Son's boat bag).










Next is some welding rod that was used for making duck silos out of corrugate. This is what I had left over after that project. There should be enough for 3-4 dozen silos in this pile. $10 and it's yours.










Finally, I have a bag of mixed older decoys. Mostly Flambeaus - mallards, pintails and teal. If any of you know of a kid out there that could use them they are your's. They need to be cleaned and rigged and the decoy bag they are in isn't the best. I've tossed in a couple of GHG Oversized pintails that leak at the keel line. Figure if the kid has some gumption (and tube of silicone) they can be salvaged as well.

If you are interested please PM me. I'm going to be out of the area all of next week but I'll get back to you as soon as I can.

Thanks,

Tyler


----------



## fandg (Oct 4, 2009)

:shock: Are you kidding me Coot decoys? Who in their right mind would buy coot decoys? Oh sorry obviously it was you Tyler. Stop sucking on mr. bong and think before you buy. Coot decoys, I thought it was a joke until I saw your photos and realized you actually had them. LOL what a freaking idiot, you must be related to Artoxx.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Coot decoys actually work well. I've used them in the past as a confidence decoy. Never put out more than a couple, but I put them in closer to my blind. Just trying to trick the ducks into thinking that it is a safe place to come play!


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Theekillerbee said:


> Coot decoys actually work well. I've used them in the past as a confidence decoy. Never put out more than a couple, but I put them in closer to my blind. Just trying to trick the ducks into thinking that it is a safe place to come play!


I use a fair amount. Depending on what I saw in the way of ratio to other ducks I saw in the swamp yesterday. I try to make my set look as natural as possible. I also set them as clase as possible to me, as I have learned by looking at an open spot, if all the coots are swimming around on one side of the pond, there are hunters set up on the other. If I noticed this, so have the ducks.

Oh, yeah, just wanted to say *Bye-bye *to Fandg, while I still can. Joined today, 4 posts, all nasty.


----------



## UtahSprig (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm willing to take $50 for the coots. And I've not heard from any jr. hunters about the free decoys.

Tyler


----------



## erbie (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm 15 does that count as a junior hunter? I really want to get into duck hunting but don't have any decoys. My brother goes sometimes but still hasn't taken me because of school :x


----------



## erbie (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh and if you have any free decoys that you don't want i would be happy to take them off your hands


----------



## legironlander (Feb 6, 2008)

PM sent.


----------

